
Kiwi Actor vs. Amazon.com (2006) - erwan
https://www.smh.com.au/technology/kiwi-actor-v-amazon-com-20060523-gdnlnr.html
======
erwan
The follow-up blog post is a gem:
[https://igdmlgd.blogspot.com/2007/03/empire-strikes-
back.htm...](https://igdmlgd.blogspot.com/2007/03/empire-strikes-back.html)
(The Empire Strikes Back [2007])

